# Xorg CPU usages



## jjennings089 (Feb 4, 2013)

I was running Ubuntu on my netbook for a few years before switching to FreeBSD.  I have also run OpenBSD on the same machine. OpenBSD uses Xenocara there own new branch or Xorg., but I noticed the same for both FreeBSD and OpenBSD and there wasn't any real CPU difference when running common desktop tasks like editing text files, HTML or just surfing the web.

One thing I have noticed about both the BSD's; is that it uses 10% more CPU than Ubuntu for the Xorg process. 

Does anyone know why a BSD vs Ubuntu Xorg would use a higher amount of CPU?

It's not a show stopper for me I was just curious if it was a Kernel thing or driver support or the handling of SMP...


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 4, 2013)

...or a difference from Linux in the way CPU usage is calculated.


----------



## sossego (Feb 5, 2013)

Jjennings089, you seem to be overlooking the fact that the BSD flavors have a lower use when it comes to the overall system. The  other environmental variable to look at is the Linux distribution you are using. With Debian- my experience- the system usage is less because you are more like ly to build the system from the base to the applications.

Having brought this up, did you do a base/minimalist install or did you install a "ready made" desktop? If your decision was the latter, then it depends on the default settings.

Try following the minimalist desktop howto by taz                    http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=35308  and see what the usage is after finishing.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2013)

What driver is used for Ubuntu and FreeBSD for the graphicscard? It's possible the FreeBSD one only supports software rendering. This uses quite a bit of CPU.


----------

